
George Bush’s Brother Is ‘Tweeting’ In Chinese On Weibo - barredo
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-george-bushs-brother-is-tweeting-in-chinese-on-weibo/
======
donnaware
hmmm, didn't W hold hands with the Taliban right before 9/11 ? Just sayin

